# Be my friend please



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

If any one is interested... I could be a good friend, hopefully,


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

Whats up?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you. Online friends would be welcomed so I don't feel so a lone,,


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Great!  I'll contact you on your profile. 

I can also highly recommend ninjaslol as a friend, she's lovely


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

But if you're a bad girl how can you be a good friend?

Just kidding of course .

A little tip for making online friends, try to gravitate towards threads about things that interest you (music, movies, books, tv, art, anime, anything really) or even making a few yourself and see what users are also interested.

It's much easier to make a friend if you at least have some interests in common.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Schierke said:


> But if you're a bad girl how can you be a good friend?
> 
> Just kidding of course .
> 
> ...


Thank you I'll try, to do those things I ust get more interests as they , say.


----------



## sunbeam10 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm also looking for friends.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

sunbeam10 said:


> Hi, I'm also looking for friends.


That's nice thankyou,


----------



## tj50 (Sep 30, 2013)

hello


----------



## AngelKitten (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi


----------



## reacher (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi BadGirl,

I can be your friend, I'm looking for friends too.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> If any one is interested... I could be a good friend, hopefully,


Hi there who doesn't love a bad girl ha ha 
You can always pm me for a chat then you can decide if you want to be friends
With me 
Warning I'm probably not a very good friend as I don't have any


----------



## fano (Sep 6, 2013)

friendship is fake thing. first of all you should say your interests


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

fano said:


> friendship is fake thing. first of all you should say your interests


Good point, thanks, I will write more in my profile soon, thankyou,


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

Pm me with your interests, music, favorite movies etc and ill chat with you when you want to.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

:high5


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm looking for friends lol  You can message me if you want and see if we have anything in common


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

hello


----------



## ilovechocolate (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi there


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello,
I would like to become your friend if you are interrested by a a french girl  .


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you all,
if i have missed anybody - sorry it wasn,t intended - just send a friend request, thank you,
Also, sorry to have to say this but i cannot cope with anyone talking about ending life - i can,t handle that sorry,


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Send us a message if you wanna chat


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Send us a message if you wanna chat


Thank you I will,


----------

